# Snow Tires without TPMS



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

A light on the dash. Also on the display (on the cluster) depending on which model you have it will pop an alarm you have to clear (only on startup). Can't recall if it chimed or not but if it did the annoyance was so slight that I forgot.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

In my winter wheels I don't have the tpms, just had the light on all winter and a msg in the dic, nothing too annoying. However I wish the sensors were in my winters instead of the summer set. But I'm certainly not going through the effort to change it. There a huge waste of money. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

On my 2011 all I get is the dash light. No whistles or bells and it even takes about 5 minutes before the light goes on. Now if the little light bugs you, a small piece of electrical tape strategically placed will even alleviate that problem.


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

Ditto the above post. Little light didn't bother me one bit. Well worth the savings in money.


----------

